# Leucorchestris arenicola and Sicarius terrosus



## Maikardaaion (Dec 11, 2007)

And I thought I'll never keep true spiders... ;P 

*Leucorchestris arenicola*:































_*Sicarius terrosus*_:


----------



## melanie5 (Dec 11, 2007)

Fabulous spiders! I used to have a Heteropoda venatoria. I love true spiders. Still looking for some new ones
Where did you get them?
Can you get nice species in Poland? If so, next time I go there, I'll have to find a few


----------



## buthus (Dec 11, 2007)

Both awesome specimens!  
I cant wait to finally get a chance to play with Sicarius.  How quick/noticeable is her reaction to light?  ..to air movement?


----------



## Pulk (Dec 11, 2007)

Amazing spiders, great pics too!


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Dec 12, 2007)

hi,
may I ask who IDed the first one?
Nice spiders you have...


----------



## Black Widow88 (Dec 12, 2007)

Very nice! Be careful with the last one. There's a reason why it's last name is _terrosus_...... I'd like to see these in person some day...in a well contained habitat. LOL!

Black Widow88


----------



## bistrobob85 (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow, the first specimen is very impressive, can you tell us more about it?

 phil.


----------



## ahas (Dec 12, 2007)

I like the first spider.  Nice pics too!


----------



## Black Widow88 (Dec 12, 2007)

ahas said:


> I like the first spider.  Nice pics too!


I agree!



> WOW! The first specimen is very impressive. Can you tell us more about it?


Yeah please do. It's very interesting indeed. Would like to know about both them so I can increase my growing knowledge of the insect and spider world.

Thankies! You will get a boingy! YAY! 

Black Widow88


----------



## Maikardaaion (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm glad You like the pictures 

melanie5: I bought them from local "dealers", but there arn't many exotic true spiders in Poland, not at an daily basis for sure.

buthus: Very amusing species - especialy when digging  They begin their activity at nightfall, during the day they stay burried underneath a thin layer of sand. I havn't observed any particular foto reaction. They surely react on the slightest air movement but only when active above the soil.

Improver: They were labeled like this by the importer. They came from Synai, Egipt. According to some information found on-line they can be L. arenicola.

bistrobob85: All I can say they are the desert species. I keep them in 20cmx15cm and 13cm high plastic boxes with the 6cm layer of dry sand. Once a day in the evening I spray the container with water. The temperature is constant 30*. I've got two females, both with eggsacs, usualy hiding in they trapdoor holes in the sand. They devour anything smaller than an adult cricket.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Dec 12, 2007)

That's interesting! You get a boingy! YAY! Look below!

Black Widow88


----------



## syndicate (Dec 12, 2007)

very nice spiders and great macro shots here!thanks for sharing


----------



## ctsoth (Dec 14, 2007)

Amazing specimens, you may find this of interest:

A U.S. patent (number 6,998,389) has been awarded for a means for using Sicariidae venom as a treatment for cancer.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Dec 14, 2007)

ctsoth said:


> Amazing specimens, you may find this of interest:
> 
> A U.S. patent (number 6,998,389) has been awarded for a means for using Sicariidae venom as a treatment for cancer.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.


WHAT?!  You're joking right?! Please tell me that you're joking.......and if you aren't how successful is it and have there been any "accidents"?

Tell me now because I need to know.

Black Widow88


----------



## Sabatta (Dec 16, 2007)

They are both cool, but the first one is absolutely beautiful.  I wish she was big enough to pet.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Dec 17, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sicarius_(spider)

some more information. google does wonders.


----------



## buthus (Dec 17, 2007)

> buthus: Very amusing species - especialy when digging They begin their activity at nightfall, during the day they stay burried underneath a thin layer of sand. I havn't observed any particular foto reaction. They surely react on the slightest air movement but only when active above the soil.


Interesting ..thanks for the reply.   Cant wait to play.  Even pondering getting a couple this new year ...but at the very least, I know someone who should be receiving some soon.  Hoping for a hot n'sexy photo shoot! :razz:


----------



## Black Widow88 (Dec 17, 2007)

Malhavoc's said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sicarius_(spider)
> 
> some more information. google does wonders.


Bless you thank you!

Black Widow88


----------



## wh6fxe (Dec 25, 2007)

Great pics and spiders too!!

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


Take care,
Marcin


----------



## Black Widow88 (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry X-mas To every one on here and a Happy New Year!

Love you guys! And great photos! Keep them coming! **

Black Widow88


----------



## Maikardaaion (Jan 11, 2008)

Just to let You know


----------



## Black Widow88 (Jan 11, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!

Congratulations to you!
Congratulations to you
Congratulations to you and your new kids!
Happy New Year To You!

Hee hee 

Black Widow88


----------

